# White deer and fawns



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hiding


Can smell something on the wind


 There's definitely something there 


Dog was a good boy :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just WOW, totally stunning. My two loonies are never still or quiet enough to spot any wildlife so I really envy you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

That is pretty special white deer. lovely pics as always


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW - Just fantastic 
You have real patience and great eyesight to see such lovely things on your walks


----------

